# CALLING ALL BONETTO CINTURINI/ITALIAN rubber/natural rubber strap owners -pics pls? :D



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi,

Am thinking of purcahsing an all natural rubber bonetto cinturini strap from chronoworld, but from the pictures i admit it is a little hard to see the straps and imagine them on any of my watches, just wanna see if any of you with these pure natural rubber straps have any pictures u can share so i can get a better idea. 

whichever models wld do! thanks guys


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The CB strap is my favourite...

It also looks awesome on a VSA Divemaster...I will take one and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
dP


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

My favorite model is the "Suave" model, the same as the one that comes stock on Marathon JSARs. I can't find any pictures of mine right now, but I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with all the others have said. Great straps for the $$. I have just received the Panerai style version that bedlam has for my SKX007 and have two deployment versions. One each for my OM and BM:









Here's the other deployment when it was on the 007:









All ordered from StrappedForTime and have always received them within a couple of days.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

My momentum apparently came on one of these straps. It's thick, but molds well to the wrist. It's long as hell, but came with metal keepers, which are genius: they don't budge for anything, where you put them is where they stay. Just gotta be careful around painted surfaces, say, detailing the car. Smells great, too.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, also, I took my 22mm suave BC strap and modified it with a single fold deployant clasp designed for leather straps. Works like a charm and no cutting necessary!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love CBs


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Nugs (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

The Cool thing about the strap below is that it is reversible. It can be worn with the rough/diamond pattern facing out or with the smooth side facing out. 2 for the price of 1.


Dan Pierce said:


> Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
> dP





ky70 said:


>


----------



## travis (Jun 4, 2007)

I ran this for months last summer. Difficult to cut with side cutters obtw. Blue never discolored or caused any issues.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

ky70 said:


> The Cool thing about the strap below is that it is reversible. It can be worn with the rough/diamond pattern facing out or with the smooth side facing out. 2 for the price of 1.


HI GUYS i dont know if anybody else has noticed but i am a little confused, as far as i know there is only one type of reversible model 300 deployment rubber strap. however, in the post above, the two pictures seem to have different clasps? can anyone who has the strap explain? 

it does look like where the folding diver locking buckle is at, the second photo has an extra sort of link? whereas the other where it is shown on the rolex it just the folding lock on its own.

please someone explain if u know!

thank you


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
> dP


SORRY i meant to quote this... and the next post!


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

ky70 said:


>


and this guys!

does it not seem that the deployment on the rolex is different from this one? someone correct me if im wrong but there looks to be an extra link at the divers folding lock


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

milesthng said:


> and this guys!
> 
> does it not seem that the deployment on the rolex is different from this one? someone correct me if im wrong but there looks to be an extra link at the divers folding lock


My pics have a standard Seiko clasp (with divers extenstion) attached to the strap


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

ky70 said:


> My pics have a standard Seiko clasp (with divers extenstion) attached to the strap


AH RIGHT I SEE. that cleared things up alot. do you have any idea where i can purchase one of those seiko clasps? now that i've seen yours i want that on my incoming strap too!  doesnt have to be original seiko, something similar with a good quality maybe?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

milesthng said:


> HI GUYS i dont know if anybody else has noticed but i am a little confused, as far as i know there is only one type of reversible model 300 deployment rubber strap. however, in the post above, the two pictures seem to have different clasps? can anyone who has the strap explain?
> 
> it does look like where the folding diver locking buckle is at, the second photo has an extra sort of link? whereas the other where it is shown on the rolex it just the folding lock on its own.
> 
> ...


Well CB doesn't list their deployment clasps as "reversible" but you can. All you do is turn the band around and re-attach the deployment clasp. It works no problems. All you're doing is popping off the spring bars that hold clasp to the rubber, turn the strap around, then reattach the clasp.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

milesthng said:


> AH RIGHT I SEE. that cleared things up alot. do you have any idea where i can purchase one of those seiko clasps? now that i've seen yours i want that on my incoming strap too!  doesnt have to be original seiko, something similar with a good quality maybe?


Hopefully someone can come along and point you to a source for the Seiko clasp (if not, post a question on the Seiko forum). Do note that this is a 20mm Seiko clasp and is attached to a 22mm Bonetto strap which is 22mm at the lugs but tapers to 20mm at the clasp.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure what the name of this model is, but I've had it a few years I numerous watches and like it very much.


----------



## Madude (Mar 25, 2011)

Does that model 300 take fat Seiko spring bars with ease? I have two BC straps and it was hard enough to fit normal spring bar in the hole of 306 which seems to be common model around here. Diver style 285 had no problems with them what so ever. 
Well here is some pictures.

























I still prefer bracelet on monster and that strap is pretty long for me, but that Casio has gone to totally another level with this strap, I love it. Big thumbs up from me to Bonetto Cinturinis. If you don't have one yet, go get some. |>


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the strap that's on your Casio and once I'd lubed the Seiko fat spring bars with silicone grease, I had no problems getting them through to mount on to the SKX007.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Great thread. I just ordered 4 BC straps this afternoon. Will post pics when they come in. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Love CBs
> 
> View attachment 597792
> 
> ...


What model is that black Seiko kinetic?? I love it

Cb


----------



## Nakano (Oct 19, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> Not sure what the name of this model is, but I've had it a few years I numerous watches and like it very much.


If it has a complete textured underside, then it' s the 315. I' m quite sure it was the same as Marathon used on their JSAR and CSAR series.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

cb23 said:


> What model is that black Seiko kinetic?? I love it
> 
> Cb


SKA367p2 (on rubber) and SKA367p1 (on bracelet)


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Zenton M45 Destro ...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

ky70 said:


> SKA367p2 (on rubber) and SKA367p1 (on bracelet)


No I meant the black faced one above the yellow


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

cb23 said:


> No I meant the black faced one above the yellow


Right, right. That's ska383


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I bought a 285 for my Tsunami and after installing it the rubber compressed far enough to show the springbar. I put it on the Monster and it looks great. I guess I'll get a 24mm for the Tsunami to kill the gap and still use the fat bars.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's a model 281 on a Helson Tortuga:


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I got the 285 installed on the Tsunami and was able to close the gap between the lugs. I've never been able to get comfortable wearing a rubber strap, but this one is beautiful! Love the smell too. I'll have to take some pictures later.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

No pics- sorry  but I've had several of their straps and will buy more if the need ever arises. Great quality and very affordable! You won't go wrong if you find a style that you like. I'd say the only thing better is an isofrane and at 2x the price that a steep upgrade, but I've got iso's too  and do love em


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my BC model 285, or on some websites like thewatchprince.com, they just call it "sporty diver".


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I had originally purchased a Modena flat rubber with a flip-lock. I found it to be a dust collecting silicon blend and not the Italian rubber it was advertised as so I sent it back. The B&C is much better, doesn't attract dust and can be worn with the flat or the textured side out...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Model 321 on the BaliHa'i Chronograph


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

MadMex said:


> Model 321 on the BaliHa'i Chronograph


Its a great match!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

It works even better when you change the buckle...


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I got one on my MKII Milsub with screwbars. It's a great quality strap but I find it and the entire BC catalog a bit plain. I'd love it if they offered a double-ribbed model like Omega has.

I just took it off to use my various NATOS and G-10s.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Have been wearing my Stowa Prodiver on a BC model 315. Very comfortable strap and it's not expensive to buy either.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a link to a review I did on another forum of several Bonetto Cinturini models.

Strap Review: Bonetto Cinturini rubber straps - Watch & Strap Reviews: - General Watch Discussions - Watch Freeks


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

milesthng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am thinking of purcahsing an all natural rubber bonetto cinturini strap from chronoworld, but from the pictures i admit it is a little hard to see the straps and imagine them on any of my watches, just wanna see if any of you with these pure natural rubber straps have any pictures u can share so i can get a better idea.
> 
> whichever models wld do! thanks guys


BC bands, which I really like, are NOT made of natural rubber, but rather a silicone-free synthetic.

Hirsch VS Bonetto Cinturini rubber straps?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

GatorJ said:


> BC bands, which I really like, are NOT made of natural rubber, but rather a silicone-free synthetic.
> 
> Hirsch VS Bonetto Cinturini rubber straps?


What that tells me is that there is no need for me to pay more for natural Rubber as that "synthetic rubber" that BC uses is all the quality I need as the BC straps are soft, flexible, feel right, smell right, look right and do not attract lint.


----------



## S_P_Q_R (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
> dP


I have this strap, but in navy ...... Excellent.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 20mm strap which MKII utilizes is a BC strap?


Boutique Home > Accessories 










Rubber Strap, 20 mm
$75.00 plus S&H: Natural rubber strap, 20 mm (Swiss Made) 
Select your watch and strap option 
Natural black rubber, 20 mm (Swiss Made) In stock, lead time 1 weeks 
Qty: 12345678910


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Does anyone know if the 20mm strap which MKII utilizes is a BC strap?
> 
> 
> Boutique Home > Accessories 
> ...





I don't think this strap is made by BC, but I could be wrong.

I have this strap on my Blackwater. I also have a Bonetto Cinturini 315, which is the strap that MKII uses for the Sea Fighter.

I don't believe the strap above is BC because it says "Swiss Made" and "Caoutchouc Veritable" which is not marked on my BC strap, probably because BC's are made in Italy and from what I understand not made from Caoutchouc, but a special synthetic rubber. 

The quality of the two straps seems about the same to me though.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

On my Artego 500m


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's the 321 on my Revue Thommen Professional Diver (with buckle upgrade).


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

FFF Mod on a BC w/ Spartan buckle. Iphone pic sux :-d. The smooth flat black contrasts well with the glossy head.


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

Now this might be a dumb question but where do you purchase those straps? I checked the BC site out and couldn't find where it is that they do sell them... They look nice and have me intrigued....


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been getting mine: HERE


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any suggestions how to squeeze slightly large bars into the BC straps? I could probably squeeze them in with force, but would imagine would be nightmare to take back out again. Any lube or or common household product I can apply?


----------



## 4Truck (Feb 11, 2012)

I got mine from Holben fine watch bands. Great service and fast shipping.

As to the bigger bars, dry graphite or any type of oil lube should work fine.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

GatorJ said:


> BC bands, which I really like, are NOT made of natural rubber, but rather a silicone-free synthetic.
> 
> Hirsch VS Bonetto Cinturini rubber straps?


According to a very brief and cusrory internet search, there is no functional difference between caoutchouc and synthetic rubber. Comparing a BC with an Isofrane (also made by BC - are we sure they are natural rubber?) supports this. I wouldn't pay more for natural rubies over synthetic rubies in my movement, and I wouldn't pay more for natural rubber over BC. They are simply fantastsic straps, not quite as nice as the Isofrane (thinner strap, cheaper buckle), but unbeatable at the price point.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

My one and only...actually, it's reversible so I guess that counts as two!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The lines on the BC 314 perfectly compliments the stark sterile markers on UHR 431


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

I really like the BC 300 straps, nice thick and comfortable rubber that smells great, being a deployment makes it quick and easy to put on and it is a little more comfy as there is no buckle to dig into your wrist, it is definitely the most comfortable strap I've had, with great quality and a very reasonable price.

I had my black 22mm one with the textured side out on my 6309,









but then put it shiny side up on my Sharkdiver, I've tried the ISO on it to but I really prefer the BC









and I also have a 20mm orange one on my BFK


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Another happy BC300 owner here!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I had not found this thread! I must have that strap!



Dan Pierce said:


> Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
> dP


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

How does the BC 300 work for skinny wrist? Do you have to trim it? Does it work for 6.25" size?


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

They make great straps and for the price they are outstanding.

Here's my BC315 on a Halios Laguna...








... and on a Tsunami:


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> How does the BC 300 work for skinny wrist? Do you have to trim it? Does it work for 6.25" size?


Each side of the rubber strap on the BC 300 has metal bars in it where the springbar that connects to the clasp can go (you can see them very well in Dan's picture), so you cut the strap a couple of mill in front of the bar (check this many times because once cut that is it!), push the bar out, put the springbar in there, and then connect it back to the clasp. The rubber is surprisingly strong, I found a pair of tin snips worked really well to give a good clean and quick cut, I have 6.75" wrists and have all the bars removed on the 6 o'clock side and have 2 or 3 left in on the 12 o'clock side, depending on the lug to lug length of the watch it's on. On a short lug to lug length you might be ok, on a long one maybe not.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

b2s said:


>


That looks great.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Both are wearing BC straps.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2007)

*Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

Lovely pics to all!

Has anyone tried to notch this strap.... and wear it on the textured side???

What are your thoughts? do you think wearing it on its textured side will be a giveaway that it was hand notched??

My plan is to go from 22mm to 18mm...



Dan Pierce said:


>


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

Here's my BC 306 20mm on my Seamaster 2254.50, bought from Chronoworld


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

The 20mm BC 281 come pre-notched at the lugs, so it wears like a 22mm.


----------



## nobita89 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

Hi guys,

I am a new member here.
I owned Seiko skx007.
looking to change the strap.
was wondering what are the difference 20mm and 22mm. which looks nicer?
will it fits in skx007.
also i am in australia.
any idea where can i get them to ship here?

thankss


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*



nobita89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a new member here.
> I owned Seiko skx007.
> ...


The Seiko skx007 has 22mm lugs so you'll need a "22mm" strap to fit - it's the width of the strap at the lugs end.

Chronoworld on ebay will ship internationally so if you can't find a local seller then I would recommend them.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

285 (22mm) on Tsunami.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

Not an often seen mod.324...


----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

Nice strap and happy customer for sure!

View attachment 974180


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Question for the model 300 owners!!!*

View attachment 978253


----------



## nineohtoo (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey how are you guys with smaller wrists dealing with the deployment clasp models? I shortened a 320 I just received and it's still half an inch too long. Aside from making my own groove, I can't think of how I'm gonna make it fit


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

this on my 6.75 in wrist. no problems with the deploys here


----------



## faintlymacabre (Nov 27, 2012)

nineohtoo said:


> Hey how are you guys with smaller wrists dealing with the deployment clasp models? I shortened a 320 I just received and it's still half an inch too long. Aside from making my own groove, I can't think of how I'm gonna make it fit


I was wondering about this as well. I have a 5.75" wrist, and was wanting the BC reversible deployant strap for my midsize Seamaster 300m. This website says the strap can cut down to 4.75", which would _probably_ work alright for me after taking the lug-to-lug of my watch case into account. However, I'm a little worried considering nineohtoo's post here...

Also, even if it can cut down short enough, will the deployant clasp be sitting properly? Assuming you've cut it down to the shortest setting on both sides.

Italian Rubber Watch Band with Deployment

It is irritatingly difficult to find a good women's sized diver strap!!


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

I have 2 BC rubber strap (20mm black and 24mm orange) which I hooked it up on my CX swiss military watch. You can change the clasp to meet the small wrist without during the strap to the smallest.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Inspired by a fellow WUS member who did the same, I switched out the LLD OEM strap for a BC-319 & worn inside-out so that the grid texture matches those on the crowns and buckle of the LLD.

Was initially skeptical of this modern-vintage combination, I'm pleased it works out pretty well ;-) 
























Crowns & Buckle photos from www.syohbido.co.jp


----------



## f308gt4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Omega PO 8500 on Bonetto Cinturini #325 strap


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Model 321


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Picked up a grey 324 for my White Sammy from Panatime's Cyber Monday sale. Been searching for the right rubber for my White Sammy for months now. The white dial has been a challenge finding the right strap to match, but I think I've found the right one. Really happy with it now. Strap is pretty thick and very soft.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in the UK and looking for the best place to buy Bonetto Cinturini straps. Any ideas, or should I just hit flea-bay? Thanks


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I'm in the UK and looking for the best place to buy Bonetto Cinturini straps. Any ideas, or should I just hit flea-bay? Thanks


I spent ages looking for a source of these in the UK. In the end I ended up buying from chronoworld.com who are based in Japan. No problems, so recommended.

Bonetto Cinturini Pure Rubber - Watch Straps / Bands


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Phil, I suspected as much. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I love that vanilla scent!


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Hands down best bang for your buck on these. Just put one on my A4 and awaiting an orange one for my helson sd.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish they did the 306 22mm in orange. I'd like to try one on my Omega PO.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

My only problem with these straps are the buckles. I have 2 of the Bonetto's but the buckles are so thin and cheap I am yet to use them.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I have one dressing up a pretty cheap quartz watch ~


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

supawabb said:


> My only problem with these straps are the buckles. I have 2 of the Bonetto's but the buckles are so thin and cheap I am yet to use them.


This is true. But you can purchase better buckles from almost any watch strap vendor to replace the OEM ones.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> This is true. But you can purchase better buckles from almost any watch strap vendor to replace the OEM ones.


Yup. I take the buckles off of my Seiko OEM "rubber" straps and throw them on my BCs. I buy PVDed and other spare buckles from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

New shoes for my sd









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

rightrower said:


> I have 2 BC rubber strap (20mm black and 24mm orange) which I hooked it up on my CX swiss military watch. You can change the clasp to meet the small wrist without during the strap to the smallest.


repost with picture.

cx swiss military is gone.

now it is on my iwc at2000.



















Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

supawabb said:


> My only problem with these straps are the buckles. I have 2 of the Bonetto's but the buckles are so thin and cheap I am yet to use them.


Agreed, the BC buckles are nothing to write home about. I have this 321, refitted with 22mm Anchor Leather bronze buckle, on the ready for when my Helberg CH6 arrives. I've owned this model before and I think it rivals Isofrane for comfort.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, here is my Damasko DC-66 Si on BC Rubber. Preferred to have the textured side out. Looks much better to that way. Smooth just looks too plain. The strap is reversable. It is also not too thick, not too thin. I have many other rubber BC straps, but this one is the best one for this watch as I can use the Damasko hardened buckle as well.

Regards,

Akitadog,

From the WET Coast of BC Canada


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is mine. Really great straps for the money. In par with Isofrane but just 1/3 of a price.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to sidetrack this thread for a second. I have two BC straps, but I can't get my watch on the strap on the right because the fat Seiko spring bars don't fit. I know people used vaseline or something to get them on, but I also know that there are long spring bars made for Seiko that are thinner and would fit this strap. Does anybody have any measurements on what I should look for? E-bay link or any suggestions?

Sorry for the bad pic. I didn't realize it was so crappy when I took it.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well certain BC straps have holes for 2.5 mm Seiko fat bars and others don't. Looks like your two don't. No problem, get some 1.1 mm tip bars from eBay seller twente(o). For the Monster get 20x1.78x1.1. I use them with my mesh on Monster.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

milesthng said:


> AH RIGHT I SEE. that cleared things up alot. do you have any idea where i can purchase one of those seiko clasps? now that i've seen yours i want that on my incoming strap too!  doesnt have to be original seiko, something similar with a good quality maybe?


You can source those from wjean on eBay, he's in canada. I've purchased from him on many occasions. Very nice guy, highly recommended.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> Well certain BC straps have holes for 2.5 mm Seiko fat bars and others don't. Looks like your two don't. No problem, get some 1.1 mm tip bars from eBay seller twente(o). For the Monster get 20x1.78x1.1. I use them with my mesh on Monster.


Thanks a lot! I'll check it out. The strap that is on my Monster fit the spring bars easily. The other strap takes a lot of effort, and looks like once it's in there, it's there for good.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Vintage style








Like it. Very flexible, comfy, thin though not too thin.

Sent from my Agora Quad Core using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Did anyone try out new rubber nato model? It looks kinda interesting..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

jopex said:


> Did anyone try out new rubber nato model? It looks kinda interesting..


...I have sent 4 or 5 emails to BC regarding ordering several of these along with other models not available in the USA & have NEVER received a response.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...I have sent 4 or 5 emails to BC regarding ordering several of these along with other models not available in the USA & have NEVER received a response.


Any European distributors have them available? Looks cool...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

bc 314


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Any European distributors have them available? Looks cool...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Market straps has them for 20 eur if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tuna on Zuludiver Bonetto 284!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...I have sent 4 or 5 emails to BC regarding ordering several of these along with other models not available in the USA & have NEVER received a response.


Same here, I've tried to order and got no reply.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

315
Wanted something clean, classy and thin. 
This does it perfectly. Super comfortable nice smelling. Swapped the stock bc buckle out for the watches stock buckle. I will definitely order a bc again next time I need a rubber strap.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Marathon version on my Maratac GPT-2.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Back when my TST was blue.......


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

whywhysee said:


> Marathon version on my Maratac GPT-2.
> View attachment 3468970


Which model strap is this?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
> dP


This is the best looking rubber band on a diver combo I've ever seen! After lots of pondering I think what I like that separates it from the look of the others is the inclusion of the metal end links up by the case. Not having the big gap between the end of the rubber band and the case makes it look really, really good IMO.

I would love to put one of these bands on my Seiko but I don't like the big gap like this:









The Seiko end links aren't compatible with the full-width rubber strap though. Has anybody ever found an alternate end link or modified their factory ones to fit like the Rolex?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We just added a bunch of natural rubber straps in six colors to our store. Prices are $35 for black, $40 for blue, green, orange, purple or red. You can find them on the accessories page: http://www.lewandhuey.com/accessories


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

My Kemmner on Bonetto Centurini! What do you think?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Perfect! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Is this the best place to buy for US based folks? Cheers !



Phil_P said:


> I spent ages looking for a source of these in the UK. In the end I ended up buying from chronoworld.com who are based in Japan. No problems, so recommended.
> 
> Bonetto Cinturini Pure Rubber - Watch Straps / Bands


Are these rubber straps Bonetto? Cheers !



docvail said:


> We just added a bunch of natural rubber straps in six colors to our store. Prices are $35 for black, $40 for blue, green, orange, purple or red. You can find them on the accessories page: Accessories - Lew & Huey


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Is this the best place to buy for US based folks? Cheers !
> 
> Are these rubber straps Bonetto? Cheers !


I like Holben's. Reasonably priced and fast turn around. You can find them online or on eBay.

www.holbensfinewatchbands.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Is this the best place to buy for US based folks? Cheers !
> 
> Are these rubber straps Bonetto? Cheers !


Sorry for the delayed reply.

I don't disclose my vendors, but the straps we have are high-quality, vanilla-scented natural rubber. Customers who have purchased them can attest to the quality and value:

















Those are customer reviews from our site. I know I've seen other customers post comments about them, but I'm afraid I didn't bookmark those posts.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

this strap looks reversible too



1stCAVGrunt said:


> On my Artego 500m
> View attachment 732278
> 
> 
> View attachment 732282


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply.
> 
> I don't disclose my vendors, but the straps we have are high-quality, vanilla-scented natural rubber. Customers who have purchased them can attest to the quality and value:
> 
> ...


Will your straps fit the Seiko fat spring bars?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

285 wave vent.....22mm.
Love this combo on this watch..... just wish I could boil it to get the tail to sit down flatter/curved.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Will your straps fit the Seiko fat spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I don't know. Maybe? All my inventory is at our warehouse. I don't have any way to check.

I'd assume the spring bar holes in the straps are standard size, so if fat spring bars will fit through other rubber straps, they ought to fit through ours. If those bars won't go through most straps, then I can't say, because I don't know.

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

My orange Bonetto with my Borealis, sorry only got the one shot on my phone at work.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

300 in black









300 in orange









313 "tyre-tread"


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt 'Corsair' 1st generation ( 2007 ) Swiss ETA , on Bonetto Cinturini Rubber 300D


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just want to post this as a general reply to those who've asked me if the straps we sell on our site will fit the fat Seiko bars.

I apologize that I did not know, but one of my customers did. Here's the response he sent when I asked him:

The fat bars won't fit your straps. You could lube them up with silicone grease and force them in, but it would bulge at the lugs and I suspect be at risk of splitting!

If someone owns a Seiko and wants one of your straps then advise they buy some of the spring bars that eBay seller twente(o) sells with 1.0mm ends (I think the fat bars are 1.1mm ends, so it's near as damn it).
....See screenshot of eBay item!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> Love this strap w/ smooth or textured surface options. The clasp is one of the best and very quiet for a push button.
> dP


Is your strap naturally curved now after some wear? When unclasped the rubber part on mine completely straightens out. Mine is brand new though, maybe it will get more pliable with wear?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's my BC300 on a Seiko SNZG15:



























I've only had the strap for two days but it's gotten considerably more comfortable in that short time. It was quite stiff and rigid at first but it's already pretty great!

I originally bought it to go on my Seiko SKX007 but it's off being bead-blasted so it'll rest here for now. Plus I've order a bead-blasted Super Engineer II that I think will end up going with the SKX007.

Cheers!


----------



## sokre (Mar 7, 2016)

Does anyone have new camo straps (google bonetto baselworld camo)? 
(no link or pic sorry - I cannot post it yet)
Are these available?

Can someone tell me if there are any dealers in Italy or EU?
Preferably with online shop.


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

sokre said:


> Does anyone have new camo straps (google bonetto baselworld camo)?
> (no link or pic sorry - I cannot post it yet)
> Are these available?
> 
> ...


I dont know about the new straps, but I've ordered from Chronoline before, with no hassles and good communication. Site is in Polish, can't recall if there is a possibility in English or not, but I recall muddling my way with not too much hassle.

http://chronoline.pl/paski-bonetto-cinturini_291k

Hope it may be of use to you.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tuna and Turtle on Bonetto Cinturini 328 NATO's


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

MATT1076 said:


> Tuna and Turtle on Bonetto Cinturini 328 NATO's


Are those rubber Natos? Mind blown. As much as I love Natos, the below strap is probably my favorite to wear on the sumo. Now to be fair I don't have a rubber nato.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yep! rubber NATO's😁


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How do the rubber natos feel? are they too thick to fit watches with short lugs? is the thin material durable? I recently picked up a Bonetto Cinturini 317 and I was pretty disappointing in it cuz it was very stiff, unlike the other BCs I've had not sure if it was cuz it was pretty thick? like 3-4mm.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do the rubber natos feel? are they too thick to fit watches with short lugs? is the thin material durable? I recently picked up a Bonetto Cinturini 317 and I was pretty disappointing in it cuz it was very stiff, unlike the other BCs I've had not sure if it was cuz it was pretty thick? like 3-4mm.


They're very comfortable! I don't know about durability yet as I've only had them a few weeks!
You must of been unlucky with the 317, I own a couple them, mine have been fine.
The Tuna and Turtle have short lugs they fit fine on them.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

The OEM strap is pretty good, but....


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone else's BC straps narrower than spec'd?










This is a 22mm BC300 on a Seiko SNZG15 (22mm lugs) and it seems 0.5-1.0mm too narrow...anyway to "stretch" it for a better fit?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN013 on Bonetto Cinturini 324.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

BC 317


----------



## sokre (Mar 7, 2016)

Actually, I had the same problem with obris morgan strap fitted on seiko fat springbars.
I streched the strap starting from the middle and pressing it with both fingers toward the ends. Prior to mounting it on a watch.
The thing is fat springbar is really thight fit and it compresses the band while one tries to put the band on it.
Even if your springbar isnt fat, try streching it like that.


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

BC 300 (reversible) on Omega Seamaster and Archimede 1950......


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Vostok with the 328 
JDD with Isofrane

My favorite was a 298 which I loved for its simplicity.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Prometheus Poseidon


That crown!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jfo2010 said:


> That crown!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


It's super comfy, believe it or not. I've never felt the crown bothering meand I own two Poseidons and have a 3rd coming in June. This grey dial is one is the one I wear the most.


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello guys, great pictures! Does anyone know if some bonetto strap fits a hydroconquest with 21mm lug?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't have a picture of it alone but here's my vintage Sector ADV 3000 on a Bonetto:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

More BC love here and more on the way..............
dP


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

BC300 on modded SKX007:


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Love this one on the 009!


----------



## Kamal Simon (Apr 30, 2016)

Very nice combo.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

300D with the stock Monster clasp.


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

BC 300L deployment


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

300D on my Ball EM2 Diver. BC makes the best straps!


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ah, I've just discovered this thread. Very nice idea! b-)

When I introduced my Seiko SRP775 in a thread I presented it on two BC/WatchGecko rubbers, the #284 and #317. The latter became my favorite strap.

Showing the wristshots first and then some selected pictures

1. #284:
















2. #317:
















Here both 'side by side':









3. #284:









4. #317:

















































































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How do you find the 317? I find it quite stiff cuz of the thickness, it doesn't like to contour around the wrist, just tries to straighten out and crush my wrist bone.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you find the 317? I find it quite stiff cuz of the thickness, it doesn't like to contour around the wrist, just tries to straighten out and crush my wrist bone.


Given its thickness I find it very comfortable. As you can see from the wristshots above it follows my wrist extremely well. Of course a thinner rubber like the #284 - see my comparison picture above - clings more to the wrist.

The wristshots at section #2 were done on the second day I had worn it, I had received it new way back then. It got a bit more flexible in that six months since then now - I know because I have a back up #317. But regarding following the contour on the wrist, this made not much difference.

I wonder why your experience is so different. Maybe my wrist is bigger, maybe it's 'rounder'. I could also imagine that it helps in my case, that the lugs are nowhere near overhanging my wrist, there's still good flesh left above and below the lugs as you can see from my wristshots and this graphic I made. This bends the #317 more than when the lugs are nearer to the sides of the wrist.









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you find the 317? I find it quite stiff cuz of the thickness, it doesn't like to contour around the wrist, just tries to straighten out and crush my wrist bone.


I have a 317 purchased for my Eco Zilla in Stainless. It is a bit stiffer due to the thickness and the chemical makeup of the strap. It needs time to break in and conform to your wrist. I have a 50mm flat top, 7 1/4ish wrist. I took the strap and put it inside a coffee cup (I removed the buckle and keepers) and poured in boiling hot water. I let it sit for maybe 10 minutes, removed the straps, then "shocked" the strap under cold water while holding the ends or each strap in the contour I wanted. Super curved. Once that was repeated a few times then I took the straps. and rolled the smaller end up into the bigger end and held it in place with heavy rubber bands. Thankfully we have had several days of 100F heat around here to spare. I took the strap bundle and set it out on the deck in direct sunlight for 8 hours for three days.

I know, it seems like a lot of work. But this is quicker than wearing the strap for a few weeks and it finally breaking in. Once the watch/strap combo is on the wrist, it is all day comfortable.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

More deployant pics!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm... maybe I will try to boil it or heat it, only reason why I don't is I don't want the vanilla smell to go away.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I just got my Orange bezel Deep Six today and when my Daughter gets more time I'll post some pics. The rubber strap on mine is very comfortable and I love the vanilla scent.


poison said:


> My momentum apparently came on one of these straps. It's thick, but molds well to the wrist. It's long as hell, but came with metal keepers, which are genius: they don't budge for anything, where you put them is where they stay. Just gotta be careful around painted surfaces, say, detailing the car. Smells great, too.
> 
> View attachment 597720


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

BC281 + Borealis Estoril 300


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hm... maybe I will try to boil it or heat it, only reason why I don't is I don't want the vanilla smell to go away.


It will not go away.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

BC 284









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danchi007 (Mar 28, 2016)

So the picture is a little old(about 3 weeks)from my last dive trip
Seiko Mobster SRP581 on the BC 281









Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before in this thread: Many (or most) of the Bonetto Cinturini straps are available from WatchGecko as 'WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini' versions. I don't know if this is valid for all, but it is for many: Those straps are in addition labeled as 'Zuludiver' (over at WatchGecko).
I have the #317 and #284 in both versions and while the straps are the same, they have different buckles. The BC's buckles are polished, the WG Zuludiver BC's buckles are matte and have the ZD logo (ZuluDiver).

Here's to show the difference polished vs brushed. The left one is from the 'Bonetto Cinturini 317', the right one with the letters ZD (for ZuluDiver) is the 'WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini Zuludiver 317'. With the macro pictures the appearance is of course a bit exaggerated, I find it rather subtle in the flesh, but it is there:


















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> BC281 + Borealis Estoril 300
> 
> View attachment 8896450
> 
> View attachment 8896466


How does the notched strap fit the lugs? Is there any interference when the strap is rotated?

SDF


----------



## Danchi007 (Mar 28, 2016)

Well for me I took a 22mm beacause I have a 20mm PVD deployment clasp and since the monster has 20mm lugs i just squeezed it in 
Works pretty good









Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mister_k (May 17, 2016)

SKX007 with Bonetto Cinturini 325


----------



## SwilsonFL (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

BC 317










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I find the BC straps very comfortable to wear, easily more comfortable than Hirsch at a significant savings. I have two of the deployant straps that are great. Recently I purchased a Christopher Ward Trident that had what appeared to be a BC 317, maybe the most comfortable rubber strap I ever had on. I ended up not keeping the watch but I think I will be ordering a coule more BC straps soon including the 317.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Armida A7 on BC strap









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Love this combo


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Zilla on a BC317









Monster on a BC281


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you.!

Rubber quality the same other wise ?



oldfatherthames said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned before in this thread: Many (or most) of the Bonetto Cinturini straps are available from WatchGecko as 'WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini' versions. I don't know if this is valid for all, but it is for many: Those straps are in addition labeled as 'Zuludiver' (over at WatchGecko).
> I have the #317 and #284 in both versions and while the straps are the same, they have different buckles. The BC's buckles are polished, the WG Zuludiver BC's buckles are matte and have the ZD logo (ZuluDiver).
> 
> Here's to show the difference polished vs brushed. The left one is from the 'Bonetto Cinturini 317', the right one with the letters ZD (for ZuluDiver) is the 'WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini Zuludiver 317'. With the macro pictures the appearance is of course a bit exaggerated, I find it rather subtle in the flesh, but it is there:
> ...


----------



## Danchi007 (Mar 28, 2016)

They are the same strap just the buckle is rebranded

Sent from my Lenovo Z2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Danchi007 said:


> They are the same strap just the buckle is rebranded


Yep, thanks! +1. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Bonetto Cinturini Model 261 on a Tag Aquaracer Ceramic. Strap is very supple, not even that stiff on the venting. The venting matches the dial texture, and the tail end of the strap matches the Tag logo (shield). Strap is 20mm at the lugs, 16mm at the end.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ky70 said:


>


i've been considering putting this clasp on my 300D strap as well. interesting.......


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

deep blue sea ram mop dial
love the strap and smells great too


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

317

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

300D w/ regular Seiko clasp








284 grey Zuludiver


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Been wearing a 300D on my SKX for the past year and it's one of the comfiest straps I got.
And I think it looks really cool on the SKX. 



























Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Press (Aug 3, 2017)

Just ordered a black 315 for my Mako II yesterday, I'm really looking forward to find out how it fits. Maybe I'll remember to post pics when I receive it.

After wearing metal bracelets and natos for a long time, I realized that a good looking rubber strap could be the versatile everyday strap, the missing link for me. First I bought a Hirsch Pure strap, and even though it is as good as a rubber strap gets, I simply didn't get a perfect fit. Maybe if it was a bit shorter, I don't know. So now I went for the BC, let's see how they are.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Just ordered a 328 rubber nato from Momentum watches - only $30 CDN (I live in Canada) with free shipping! Almost dropped $40 USD on ebay when I stumbled upon this one. Black hardwear which I think is a first - should be a nice option.

Listed as Momentum rubber nato - rest assured that it is indeed a BC 328 - Bonetto makes a few different rubber straps for Momentum.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

m84 said:


> Been wearing a 300D on my SKX for the past year and it's one of the comfiest straps I got.
> And I think it looks really cool on the SKX.
> 
> View attachment 11212354
> ...


I have the same on my Tuna... it's really nice, and like you said it's super comfy! I boiled mine to get the curve faster though... I actually did it at work thanks to the magic of drilled lugs and paperclips :-!

























The only part I didn't like was the clasp which felt a little flimsy, but I managed to buy an unused strapcode clasp off eBay for $9 that ended up being a good upgrade (strapcode on the left)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> I have the same on my Tuna... it's really nice, and like you said it's super comfy! I boiled mine to get the curve faster though... I actually did it at work thanks to the magic of drilled lugs and paperclips :-!
> ...





timetellinnoob said:


> ...


Here we meet again. 

The 300 is my current favorite for the 50 Atmos:

















In the meantime I have switched to the blank side. Very nice!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here we meet again.


Hahaha yeah, this is a rare outing for me from the friendly surrounds of the [strike]shed[/strike] 775 presentation thread...



oldfatherthames said:


> In the meantime I have switched to the blank side. Very nice!


I vacillated in the opposite manner... started smooth and swapped to the diamond side in response to a suggestion from someone (actually from memory it might have even been ttnoob) and I haven't looked back. I quite liked the smooth side but I found myself wishing that it had a little detail on the edges, kind of like the bevelled edge on Sinn's U1 straps.

Anyways however you wear it it's definitely a really nice strap, I reckon it's the perfect thickness plus having a custom length deployant just feels special on the wrist :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Hahaha yeah, this is a rare outing for me from the friendly surrounds of the [strike]shed[/strike] 775 presentation thread...


It's a small ... forum. 



khd said:


> I vacillated in the opposite manner... started smooth and swapped to the diamond side in response to a suggestion from someone (actually from memory it might have even been ttnoob) and I haven't looked back. I quite liked the smooth side but I found myself wishing that it had a little detail on the edges, kind of like the bevelled edge on Sinn's U1 straps.


Wo-ho-ho! '_The diamond side_'! I will instantly reverse the strap now that I learned about the diamond side. :-!

Yes, the blank side is a bit basic, but you know how it is, you have to see it. Haven't made up my mind yet. You are more the Swarovski-guy, you could superglue some brilliants on the edges for the little detail you are missing. The diamond side! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

khd said:


> Hahaha yeah, this is a rare outing for me from the friendly surrounds of the [strike]shed[/strike] 775 presentation thread...
> 
> I vacillated in the opposite manner... started smooth and swapped to the diamond side in response to a suggestion from someone (*actually from memory it might have even been ttnoob*) and I haven't looked back. I quite liked the smooth side but I found myself wishing that it had a little detail on the edges, kind of like the bevelled edge on Sinn's U1 straps.
> 
> Anyways however you wear it it's definitely a really nice strap, I reckon it's the perfect thickness plus having a custom length deployant just feels special on the wrist :-!


BOOM! haha. yea the smooth is 'aight' but for me it's allllll about the diamond side. =)


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

whywhysee said:


> Just ordered a 328 rubber nato from Momentum watches - only $30 CDN (I live in Canada) with free shipping! Almost dropped $40 USD on ebay when I stumbled upon this one. Black hardwear which I think is a first - should be a nice option.
> 
> Listed as Momentum rubber nato - rest assured that it is indeed a BC 328 - Bonetto makes a few different rubber straps for Momentum.
> 
> ...


That is the best looking momentum I've seen. Which model is that? I just checked Momentum's site and I don't see an M50 with black PVD bezel and blasted case combo. Where did you get it at?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm sure it's in this thread as I've read it before but maybe way back when. Do any of this brands 22mm straps truly accommodate Seiko "fat bars"? i.e. holes big enough for 2.5mm bars that don't have to be jammed in?
Thanks


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

BC 295 on 16600


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

ZASKAR36 said:


> That is the best looking momentum I've seen. Which model is that? I just checked Momentum's site and I don't see an M50 with black PVD bezel and blasted case combo. Where did you get it at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is a pic from the Momentum site. Don"t own the watch - just the strap. Momentum lists the item number as 1M-DV54B11B. It is a nice looking watch.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

whywhysee said:


> This is a pic from the Momentum site. Don"t own the watch - just the strap. Momentum lists the item number as 1M-DV54B11B. It is a nice looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks...I'll look again

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm sure it's in this thread as I've read it before but maybe way back when. Do any of this brands 22mm straps truly accommodate Seiko "fat bars"? i.e. holes big enough for 2.5mm bars that don't have to be jammed in?
> Thanks


Don't think so (at least that wasn't the case for my BC300)... but I got some spring bars from twente(o) that have the fatter 1.1mm tips with a thinner 1.78 body and they fit my Seiko Tuna perfecly. He has pretty much every combination possible so it gets a little confusing, I got shoulderless for the Tuna with drilled lugs but don't go for those if your watch doesn't have drilled lugs or you'll never get them off!

5 x 22mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS | eBay


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

khd said:


> Don't think so (at least that wasn't the case for my BC300)... but I got some spring bars from twente(o) that have the fatter 1.1mm tips with a thinner 1.78 body and they fit my Seiko Tuna perfecly. He has pretty much every combination possible so it gets a little confusing, I got shoulderless for the Tuna with drilled lugs but don't go for those if your watch doesn't have drilled lugs or you'll never get them off!
> 
> 5 x 22mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS | eBay


Thanks very much. I was quite sure that was the case but needed to confirm it once and for all :-d I have gone the "twente(o)" route before on a Seiko Monster when I want to use an Isofrane on it. Yes, it is confusing and a hassle. 1 or 2 of the bars in the twente(o) packet didn't fit right and the strap popped off too easily -- Maybe even he got them mixed up. :-s 

Thanks again --


----------



## Press (Aug 3, 2017)

Mako II on 315. The dial isn't the most peaceful so in my opinion the watch looks best with solid color (and preferably black) straps regardless of the material. Bond nato looks good too and that's my most-worn strap with this one.

The BC 315 is well worth it's price and I'm happy with the purchase. The vanilla scent should be less noticeable though, but BC straps aren't real natural rubber so I understand they must be hiding something. I just hope it fades away over time since this shouldn't compete with my fragrances.


----------



## Press (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay, so here's a story. A few days ago I momentarily thought about flipping the Mako II and actually (don't ask why) threw the Bonetto Cinturini strap in the trash. Yeah I know, I'm stupid in that way. So a bit later I came back into my senses and decided to keep the watch - a perfect compromise between tool and dressy - and I immediately ordered another BC 315 which is now on its way.  Absolutely love the strap and it's a good thing they're not more expensive...

I also ordered a blue 284 for my SKX009 for the beach holidays, let's see how that combination is going to work.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

can anyone with a model 317 measure the buckle holes and the tang gap size? I have a buckle I'd like to see if it fits - thanks


----------



## RMB (Apr 22, 2012)

Been killing time in eht red room, so I thought I'd resurrect eht dead. Some of your friends are here. 






Model 302






Model 306






Model 319






Model 324


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Since this was brought back to life a few weeks ago...


----------



## lautzki (Jan 31, 2020)

Just ordered a Bonetto Cinturini -based Zuludiver 300 MKII. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I'm a bit worried how the strap will fit.. I've heard that small wrist guys can't pull it off and it is very stiff. What are your experiences?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

some 285, 284, a 298, and a 303 unmounted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i resurrect this thread....

i've always liked the BC 300D strap, diamond pattern out. i have a 22mm black one going back some years. that stock clasp is kinda yikes; it works, but looks better when swapped: (and you get an extra adjustment hole)










at the same time, i've always wished for a grey one, and right now, grey in 20mm would really hit the spot. i know BC make a dark grey rubber but i'm sure it's dependent on vendors wanting to buy a large quantity of them in order for them to make them, therefore the usual places that sell the 300D sell the typical black, navy, sometimes orange. but i haven't really searched for anything, nor for any new news on this front in a long while.

today i just decided i was going to google a bunch of vendors and see if anyone had it in grey, not expecting anything, and figuring i was just going to resort to getting the black WatchGecko one because it seems to at least have a cool upgraded buckle with a bunch of adjustments.

my first search result was Holben's, which only seemed to have black. my second result was CHRONOWORLD, which... had *grey, red, and olive*, in addition to the usual black/navy/orange.

so, dang, no idea that someone was out there stocking these in a couple extra colors. happily grabbed up a 20mm in grey. has that cheap clasp tho, so may end up swapping out with something else i have. =) how great though, great timing to find this.

vendor is in japan, only shipping option is expensive but presumably quick/good "EMS or DHL" which from that region is usually pretty great, 2-3 day kinda thing. esp right to CA.

but anyway, pics to come, someone buy a red one =)


----------



## TiKu19 (Jan 14, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> i resurrect this thread....
> 
> i've always liked the BC 300D strap, diamond pattern out. i have a 22mm black one going back some years. that stock clasp is kinda yikes; it works, but looks better when swapped: (and you get an extra adjustment hole)
> 
> ...


Hi,
Could you tell me which seiko model this clasp is from?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for reviving.There is a small thread in the Straps & Bracelets sub forum that could use this information since most folks(me included)don't know about the different colors available.I just ordered a few in OD Green & Green Camo thanks
to you hahahaha...Here's my 300D straps,Diamonds OUT!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TiKu19 said:


> Hi,
> Could you tell me which seiko model this clasp is from?


I'm sure it was on several but i believe it at least was on the SNZF series!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thanks for reviving.There is a small thread in the Straps & Bracelets sub forum that could use this information since most folks(me included)don't know about the different colors available.I just ordered a few in OD Green & Green Camo thanks
> to you hahahaha...Here's my 300D straps,Diamonds OUT!
> View attachment 15650027
> View attachment 15650028
> ...


i'll post pics over there too when i get it. it was supposed to be here today, but the tracking technically still hasn't ever said it left Tokyo on Tuesday, so i have no idea haha. usually by this time of day it would have cleared customs by like 10am and be out for delivery... but we shall see. nbd.

had i not found that vendor on that day, i was going to ask you where you'd gotten this yellow one, and hope that place had more choices =). 300D is so cool, but underrated imo, underrated to the point that a lot of vendors clearly aren't amped to place big enough orders for the other options!

cheers to that Chronosport place, haha.

re-edit: (just one extra day, nbd, now arriving (at re-edit time) in just a little bit)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

On a recent BC purchase from Holbens they included a very nice quality mask.
dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it looks like they softened the pyramid-effect of the diamond pattern, which is a little unfortunate. otherwise i love it. i put an improved clasp on it.





































comparison to older black one


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15746919
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746920


These two straps are inside out in my book.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rodia77 said:


> These two straps are inside out in my book.


never!! well, maybe once in a while.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> never!! well, maybe once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 15764718
> 
> View attachment 15764719


Ughhh NO!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Ughhh NO!


haha. it's like 99% diamonds out, 1% smooth out!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm not particularly into the camo, but i just found these:

















Bonetto Cinturini Camouflage Rubber Watch Strap 300D Deployment — CHRONOWORLD


Genuine Rubber Strap with one side in a check pattern and the reverse side is a plain smooth finish. Stainless Steel Deployment Buckle with flip-lock is included. Genuine Rubber does not contain any silicon. If you want the best quality strap, you will need Rubber as it is more resistant to vario




www.chronoworld.com





and reminder of these lol:









almost tempted to try the red, i just don't think i'd wear it nearly often enough.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Been looking for a really nice Red Rubber Dive strap for my Sinn U50 SDR Without quick release spring bars and found this Bonetto Cinturini 306 Rubber strap. Just purchased from Holben's Straps. I will post pics on the watch when it arrives.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Just in from Holben's this Bonetto Cinturini 306 in Red Rubber. Great smell of vanilla and great fit!
























*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

vanilla smell is underrated


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Buckle change out now even better!


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

In its element


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mojoatomic (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bedlam said:


> The CB strap is my favourite...
> 
> It also looks awesome on a VSA Divemaster...I will take one and post it tomorrow.


You got some big boned ladies in that line up of yours !!!

Cheers



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Subscribed.. this is bringing out the chunks!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ophis_w (Nov 5, 2021)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thanks for reviving.There is a small thread in the Straps & Bracelets sub forum that could use this information since most folks(me included)don't know about the different colors available.I just ordered a few in OD Green & Green Camo thanks
> to you hahahaha...Here's my 300D straps,Diamonds OUT!
> View attachment 15650027
> View attachment 15650028
> ...


Looks amazing! Ordered my yellow monster few days ago, where did you buy the yellow strap?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ophis_w said:


> Looks amazing! Ordered my yellow monster few days ago, where did you buy the yellow strap?


Sorry to take so long to reply,don't get around much any more..
Got from:
*Italian rubber straps from Bonetto Cinturini, OEM producer for ...*
https://www.watchbandsonline.com › bonetto_cinturini.................
Scroll down about half way to bottom...I dipped the buckle in flat black finger nail polish,worked great...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

300D in OD Green with Strapcode PVD buckle on the ultimate grab & go,3.5mm Sapphire crystal,316SS PVD coated case,T25GTLS & a nuclear reactor sized movement with a 10 year battery...


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

These straps are the absolute best. I usually stick to cheapo straps but if I were to splurge on a proper strap for an expensive watch, I'd buy BC for sure.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Zodiac branded BC 281


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

What other brands is BC currently supplying?
I think some recent Glycine Combat Subs have come on BCs (striking resemblance and reviewers mention vanilla smell) but I have no way to verify.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

The only two I currently have but by default, all my divers on Isofranes and Synchron Tropics count too


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Got this 328 yesterday, really enjoying the idea of a nato I can just towel off instead of waiting for it to dry or bringing two straps. I think my PhenomeNato is going to end up being the #2 strap, because this BC completes the water-specific theme I have for the watch. The drilled and replaceable keepers (and buckle, but they usually are) is a great touch, and the "L" keeper helps hold the strap even more securely. The vanilla scent is not a dealbreaker, but I'd have opted out if I could have.










I hope to be able to say someday to someone, "It's not nylon. It's rubber".


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

A couple color choices with upgraded clasps.


----------

